# newbie got a gto cam question



## timg23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi to all,
I'm restoring a 1970 ram air III gto and I'm trying to use all nos gm parts if possible. I have achance to buy a NOS camshaft and the part number on the tube is 9779068 (068) which is the correct part number for the ram air III, however the cam does not have any part number on it. Is this common with the nos ones because mine origional had 068 stamped into the end. Any helpwould be appreciated. Thanks Tim


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

timg23 said:


> Hi to all,
> I'm restoring a 1970 ram air III gto and I'm trying to use all nos gm parts if possible. I have a chance to buy a NOS camshaft and the part number on the tube is 9779068 (068) which is the correct part number for the ram air III, however the cam does not have any part number on it. Is this common with the nos ones because mine origional had 068 stamped into the end. Any helpwould be appreciated. Thanks Tim


I've always heard they were stamped too. Does it have any casting numbers on it ? Date code and such ? If it's completely blank I would be suspicious of a switch


----------

